# How do you sharpen knives?



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Seriously!
I have bought whetstones, Lansky sets, rolling grinders, and an electric sharpener. I  try and try and never can get it right. It's gotten almost embarrassing having to take my knives to Nicodemus or Fishbait to get sharpened. All the hog cleaning this summer has done a number on my blades.
Got a favorite toy or way to get a good edge?


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 9, 2010)

*Sharpening knives*

A good set of crock sticks and a leather strap should take care of your problems.""Unless you let them go to far""


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 9, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> A good set of crock sticks and a leather strap should take care of your problems.Unless you let them go to far



I rely on a Lansky kit to initally sharpen my knives,
then crock sticks to touch up....
If you are starting out with "butter knife" type edges
on your knives, it does take a bit of time to get the
proper angle using Lansky stones....


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 9, 2010)

7mag hunter said:


> i rely on a lansky kit to initally sharpen my knives,
> then crock sticks to touch up....
> If you are starting out with "butter knife" type edges
> on your knives, it does take a bit of time to get the
> proper angle using lansky stones....



x 2 ....


----------



## oldways (Aug 9, 2010)

Get yourself a wart hog I got one at the buckrama just pull the blade through it and its sharp does a good job.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 9, 2010)

Good 'ol wetrock some elbow grease and finish it on leather. Have'em shavin' in no time.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 9, 2010)

I have two older knives that have been my skinners and butcherers for years. I just use a 3 stage electric sharpener on them every once in a while. I know I am taking metal off, but they aren't "special" so I don't worry about it as long as they hold an edge long enough for me to do a deer and hit them again.

Now, for my super duper special Tabor knife I got last year, I am going to see the maker pretty soon about that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2010)

Robert, you and me will set down and I`ll show you how to "tetch" em up. 

Remember though, it don`t bother me one bit in the world to sharpen your knives. Tim`s either. Or anybody else who needs em sharpened. I take a lot of pride in my edgework, and enjoy doin` it.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 9, 2010)

Robert,

In have found one thing to be true with knife sharpening, as have a lot of other guys in the business too: Never let your knife get "all the way dull" if you know what I mean. When you feel the blade has lost its edge, touch it up right then and there....don't wait until you have destroyed the original bevel. 

When your original bevel is worn down, it will be double tough to utilize a set of crock sticks to get her back shaving. Crock sticks, as a general rule, are only intended as a "touch up" tool....not a tool that will establish (or re-establish) the original bevel. 

Your bevels will generally fall into the 17-20 degree range, depending upon edge geometry, thickness, moon phase and how you hold your tongue when you sharpen. 

Sharpening correctly requires a feel for what a 17-20 degree angle feels like on the stone, diamond stick, sharpening steel, etc. Absolute consistency from stroke to stroke is the first step and I will bet a hundred dollar bill that is where you are messing up. 17 degrees on this stroke, 25 degrees on the next stroke, 20 on the next and you will end up with 1) an uneven edge, and 2) probably a rolled edge. 

Practice a consistent swipe of the blade and it will fall together for you eventually. Me? I tend to like a fine grain diamond stick. It works for me. 

Good luck and PM me if I can help.  I'm in Leesburg too!

Hank


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, you and me will set down and I`ll show you how to "tetch" em up.
> 
> Remember though, it don`t bother me one bit in the world to sharpen your knives. Tim`s either. Or anybody else who needs em sharpened. I take a lot of pride in my edgework, and enjoy doin` it.



I know I used to sharpen bunch of my friends knives. My grandpa taught me how to sharpen a knife. There is alot of pride that goes into a well sharpend knife.


----------



## apoint (Aug 9, 2010)

*sharp*

This may seem caveman way to sharpen but it works very well. The leather strop is ecential to finish polish and to keep it scary sharp. 
     Gently push down into the sandpaper/ mouse pad.  Allways keep the same angle degree best ya can.Herb


----------



## joe sangster (Aug 10, 2010)

Leather stropping can destroy a fine edge if done improperly.  The knife has to be held at the proper angle while stropping as well !  There is a tendency to roll the edge when changing directions which is a no-no .  Always stop at the end of the stroke, lift the knife off the strop ,turn the blade over & go the other way.  

One way of determining the angle for stropping  is to lightly cut into the strop , changing the angle of the blade until you feel it wanting to cut .  That is the angle you want to hold the blade as you strop going the other the other way . 

One also needs to progressively lighten his stroke as the stropping progressive.  

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and pointers, Guys!
I got some new toys coming and an afternoon with Nic will hopefully be a breakthrough.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 10, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> Good 'ol wetrock some elbow grease and finish it on leather. Have'em shavin' in no time.



This.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> This.



I turned a buck knife into a letter opener doing THAT.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I turned a buck knife into a letter opener doing THAT.



...bet it was a nice one though.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2010)

Belt grinder and a buffing wheel. One minute process.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 11, 2010)

*Belt sander on your knife*

The belt grinder is the worst thing you can use to sharpen your knife .In a few sharpening you will have eat a bunch of steel off of the knife .If the edge is so far gone then you can use it with care .I see a lot of knives in my shop that people have used a belt sander on them and they have eat the blades  away .After repeated sharpening on the belt sander they have ruined the blade


----------



## apoint (Aug 11, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> The belt grinder is the worst thing you can use to sharpen your knife .In a few sharpening you will have eat a bunch of steel off of the knife .If the edge is so far gone then you can use it with care .I see a lot of knives in my shop that people have used a belt sander on them and they have eat the blades  away .After repeated sharpening on the belt sander they have ruined the blade



 I would say, they dont know how to use a belt sander. I can put a hair poping scary sharp edge on with a belt sander. You have to have the correct grit and lite touch and never heat up the steel.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> The belt grinder is the worst thing you can use to sharpen your knife .In a few sharpening you will have eat a bunch of steel off of the knife .If the edge is so far gone then you can use it with care .I see a lot of knives in my shop that people have used a belt sander on them and they have eat the blades  away .After repeated sharpening on the belt sander they have ruined the blade



Have done it for 30 years, ain't eat one up yet. I didn't say with a 60 grit belt.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 11, 2010)

*Knife sharpening*

I would like to see the knife you sharpened after a year with your grinder.Compared to one that has been sharpened on crock sticks, And yes you can get a hair poping edge on one with the belt sander


----------



## apoint (Aug 11, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> I would like to see the knife you sharpened after a year with your grinder.Compared to one that has been sharpened on crock sticks, And yes you can get a hair poping edge on one with the belt sander



 Yes sir brother sharpblades, Once I get my blade super sharp, I usually just strop them to keep um sharp. If they get damaged or dinged Ill use 600 grit on the belt sander to lightly touch them up. Trick is super lite touch and minimal passes. I check the sharpness after each pass to never over do it.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 12, 2010)

*Sharpening on a belt sander*

If i can find them i will post a couple of pictures of some knives that have been sharpened a lot on belt sanders


----------



## apoint (Aug 12, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> If i can find them i will post a couple of pictures of some knives that have been sharpened a lot on belt sanders



No need for pictures, I believe you. Like I said , ya have to know how to use a belt sander. A belt sander is an eccential machine for knife making. I wouldnt be without mine. I even sharpen my wood working gouges with mine.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> I would like to see the knife you sharpened after a year with your grinder.Compared to one that has been sharpened on crock sticks, And yes you can get a hair poping edge on one with the belt sander



I'm sorry, I haven't taken pictures of a sharpened knife(If you were referring to me).

The O.P. asked "how do you sharpen a knife" and I told him how "I" sharpened a knife. I'm sure others do not need to sharpen a knife on a belt sander, just as others do not need to be driving a car.

I know you don't know me from Adam, as I never post here, but I can assure you I haven't ruined a knife yet on a belt grinder. 

As I have been a member in good standing of The Knife Makers Guild since the late 80's, this ain't my first knife sharpenin'.....


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 12, 2010)

*Sharpening a knife*

I was just giving my opinion on sharpening a knife on a belt grinder.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 12, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> A good set of crock sticks and a leather strap should take care of your problems.Unless you let them go to far



What he said


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 12, 2010)

godogs57 said:


> Robert,
> 
> In have found one thing to be true with knife sharpening, as have a lot of other guys in the business too: Never let your knife get "all the way dull" if you know what I mean. When you feel the blade has lost its edge, touch it up right then and there....don't wait until you have destroyed the original bevel.
> 
> ...



good info hank


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 12, 2010)

Some good info here !

     Everyone has a different  way of doing things , and these sound like they will all work well. I have different ways of sharpening different knives . I like to use my warthog for " touching " up the edge on hunting knives. Kitchen knives , i like to use a small 1 x 42 grinder with about a 600 , or 800 grit belt . The reason is, kitchen knives are always going thru what you are cutting , and you usually use a cutting board , glass plate, counter top , what ever you can find quick. My thinking is why put a lot of time in an edge , when you are going to dull it quick again. 

    This is just my way of doing this , and its ok to have your way that works best for you.


Scott


----------



## apoint (Aug 12, 2010)

Razor Blade said:


> Some good info here !
> 
> Everyone has a different  way of doing things , and these sound like they will all work well. I have different ways of sharpening different knives . I like to use my warthog for " touching " up the edge on hunting knives. Kitchen knives , i like to use a small 1 x 42 grinder with about a 600 , or 800 grit belt . The reason is, kitchen knives are always going thru what you are cutting , and you usually use a cutting board , glass plate counter top , what ever you can find quick. My thinking is why put a lot of time in an edge , when you are going to dull it quick again.
> 
> ...



 Amen to that brother. What works best is what works for you to get that good edge. Thank's everyone for all the good input. Herb


----------



## Major Wader (Aug 16, 2010)

I use a progressive set of DMT stones, then finish on Spyderco Ceramic stones.

I can do this freehand, but most folks can't. The DMT set comes with angle guides for folks that can't freehand.


----------



## treeman101 (Aug 18, 2010)

Warthog is the way to go to sharpen anything quickly and easily.


----------



## Big Black Ford (Aug 18, 2010)

*sharpener*

I picked up a lansky that has three different rocks it works great. I had a friend give me a piece of ceramic out of an electric furnace that puts a razor edge on my knives


----------



## godawgsrw (Aug 24, 2010)

The Razor Sharp Edgemaking System - Paper Wheel  http://sharpeningmadeeasy.com/paper.htm


----------

